# Nicolai Custom bikes blog - neue Bilder



## Testmaen (13. Februar 2010)

Es gibt wiedermal eine neue Ladung Bilder aus dem Custom-Bikes-Blog.


*HELIUS AM mit titan eloxiertem Hauptrahmen und schwarz eloxiertes Heck*


----------



## Testmaen (13. Februar 2010)

Ion ST - orange elox vorne, weiß Pulver hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. Februar 2010)

Genial, Titan ist irgendwie noch mehr understatement als bronze elox. Orange ist richtig porno...

Aber irgendwie will mir diese Kombination aus verschiedenen Farben bei Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau/Sitzstreben nicht gefallen...


----------



## zwops (13. Februar 2010)

sehr sehr schöne farbkombis...schade, dass das eigene bike immer dieselbe farbe hat....so`ne art abziehfarbe um jeden tag eine andere zu haben wäre was feines


----------



## softbiker (13. Februar 2010)

Also dieses titan-elox wird bestimmt ein Renner da bin ich sicher. Aber beim orange-elox muss ich mich immer zurückhalten. Es gibt einfach keine geilere Farbe die Nicolai im Programm hat als dieses mega-orange einfach absoluter wahnsinn. Wer den Rahmen auf der bike life gesehen hat der weis das vergolden dagegen ein scheissdreck ist.


----------



## Tante-Emma (15. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand hier belastbare Preisangaben für die Titan Elox Variante? Bronze ist ja relativ günstig vom Aufpreis, Hauptrahmen beim AM 75,- EUR. Wird das bei Titan mehr?


----------



## Busty-Cycles (15. Februar 2010)

sehr sehr geile farben, ist wirklich mal was anderes als immer nur lack oder pulverbeschichtung. auch die verarbeitungen von nicolai sind der wahnsinn. ich als berufsschweißer muss sagen das nicolais nähte und die restliche verarbeitung nur schwehr zu toppen sind. das sieht man auch am mut zum eloxieren wo man wirklich keinen fehler verstecken kann. hut ab.
gruss der basti


----------



## Condor (15. Februar 2010)

Gott ist das schön!
So und nicht anders ist das für mich der perfekte Do-It-All Rahmen, wenn man mal Downhill weglässt.


----------



## hands diamond (15. Februar 2010)

mir gefallen die weißen druckstreben ja auch echt gut. aber sieht das in echt nicht doof aus, wenn ein teil des rahmens eloxiert und der andere teil gepulvert ist? die pulverung nimmt man dann in matt und nicht glänzend, nehme ich an?


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2010)

naja, das Elox glänzt ja auch vor sich hin

auf den Bildern ist es hinten glänzend gepulvert

hmmmmm, hätt ich nicht ein 901...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Februar 2010)

oh mann ich spritze gleich ab das Titan elox ist ja abartig geil. Ich stelle mir gerade ein ION GB2 damit vor. *sabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (16. Februar 2010)

ne frechheit ist allerdings, dass sie bei einem farbig eloxierten rahmen 200 takken für den hauptrahmen + 200 takken für den hinterbau haben möchten.
sonst gäbe es sicher noch mehr schöner rahmen zu sehen....


----------



## Testmaen (16. Februar 2010)

Das es sackteuer ist, ist glaube ich unbestritten, aber ob es deswegen auch gleich eine Frechheit ist .. ?!

Der Prozess kostet halt und wenn der Eloxierbetrieb fÃ¼r die "paar" Rahmen extra die EloxalbÃ¤der anrichten muss, wirds entsprechend teuer.

Aber stimmt schon, und das liest man nicht nur hier, dass mehr Leute buntes Eloxal fahren wÃ¼rden, wenn es vielleicht 250â¬ Aufpreis, statt 400 â¬ fÃ¼r den kompletten Rahmen kosten wÃ¼rde.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2010)

Nicolai gibt auch nur die Kosten weiter, die der Eloxierbetrieb in Rechnung stellt. Als Frechheit würde ich das also auch nicht bezeichnen. Und auf der anderen Seite hat der Preis auch sein positives, so bleibt es was besonderes


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2010)

seid doch froh

bei Liteville kostet ein pulverbeschichtetes 301 249 Euro Aufpreis

wobei das auch ungefähr das Geld is, das Götz in Fellbach fürs Beschichten des 301 verlangt


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Februar 2010)

Ich finde beide Farben absolut genial!
Das Orange ist halt der absolute Eyecatcher (hoffe das sieht man sich nicht so schnell satt) und das Titan unterstreicht halt einmal mehr den geballten Schweissporno der Nicolai Nähte...


----------



## chris_01 (16. Februar 2010)

Hammer das Orange!
Ich war ja so scharf aufs rot elox....Hauptsache der Postman kommt bald mal....tappp tappp tappp...

Gruß
CHRiS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morphe72 (16. Februar 2010)

Meine F%&*$% ist das AM so geil! Das grau elox ist er Hammer
Wenn man nur sicher sein koennte, dass die Verfaerbung an den Schweissnaehten immer so gering ausfiele...


----------



## Bergamonster (16. Februar 2010)

Ist doch gut mit der Verfärbung, ich finde es gibt nix geileres als eine helle Eloxierung wie z.b. das orange mit dunklen Schattierungen an den Schweißnähten


----------



## chris12 (16. Februar 2010)

ich finde das orange auch den echten hammer und habs schon anfang 2007 gewusst 

schaut aber mal in den beitrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3428920&highlight=orange#post3428920


damals bekam ich keine antwort auf meine frage, und nun sind sie da...

krieg ich jetzt einen keks?


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2010)

@chris12: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich kann es auf jeden Fall kaum erwarten meinen Orange Elox Rahmen zu bekommen, bin so gespannt wie das in Natura wirkt 


...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (16. Februar 2010)

Das Problem beim Eloxieren ist halt das die Farben sehr schnell um Nuancen abweichen können auch wenn alle Parameter identisch waren. Ganz zu schweigen davon extra ein Bad einalufen zu lassen.

Sprich die müssen damit rechnen das der Hauptrahmen nicht genau so raus kommt wie der Hinterbau. Meist ist dann schluss mit lustig und man kann ihn nur noch schwarz machen. Was das bedeutet kann sich jeder denken. Daher der krasse Aufpreis. 

@ der-gute

249 fürs Pulvern ? Das ist aber Krass. Ich bezahlte für mein Orange Patriot neu Pulvern inkl Sandstralen und Abkleben 200 Chf ! Also etwa 130 Euros.


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2010)

wie schon geschrieben, das ist der Preis den die Firma Götz auch vom Endkunden nimmt

inklusive Unterlack-Dekor


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2010)

Fully Rahmen pulvern inkl. transparent Ã¼berbeschichten 160â¬
Dekor Unterrohr 18â¬

Hier ist die Preisliste von GÃ¶tz:
http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/download/angebot_fleyer.pdf

Dazu kommt noch Porto hin und zurÃ¼ck. Wobei ich nicht glaube, das Liteville den gleichen Preis bezahlt.

GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist das ja aber auch Ok, wenn Liteville noch etwas dran verdient. Kostet ja auch Arbeitszeit fÃ¼r Abstimmung, Handling etc.

...


----------



## der-gute (16. Februar 2010)

Dekor Unterrohr: 18
Dekor Steuerrohr: 6
Dekor Oberrohr: 13
einfarbig beschichten: 95
transparent überbeschichten: 30
Full Suspension Aufpreis: 35
Hinterbau nochmal Extra: ?

Am Ende hätt es direkt dort 232 gekostet


----------

